# Auto or not?



## POV (Dec 1, 2016)

This has probably been asked previously.

Budget £1500.

Choice between Sage Oracle or ECM Barista Espresso / Eureka Mignon grinder?

Concerns over consistency.

How does the ECM control its temp?

Which will deliver better results?

Manual or auto is not the main issue for me - obviously auto would be a benefit, if it delivered the results I want.

Any advice, going one way then the other at the moment.

(Gaggia Brera at the moment - although good, doesn't deliver)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Have you always been an espresso drinker? Do you use other brewing methods, such as french press or moka pot? How do you tend to have your drinks? straight, diluted, with milk?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If you are concerned about temperature stability, I'd go for a dual boiler machine. You'll have to temp. Surf an Heat Exchanger machine to purge the super heated water in the Heat Exchanger.


----------



## POV (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks, generally a espresso drinker in the main


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Better grinder = better espresso . Buy second hand


----------

